# wsp lotion issue



## honor435 (May 3, 2011)

Ok, I buy gallons of "silk and satin" lotion from wsp, the one I got this time was thinner, I opened it and right away my daughter asked me If Iam buying a new kind, she noticed right away it wasnt the same thick lotion. I called them thinking maybe they put the wrong label on or something. They said its the same lotion, I said clearly its not, she asked for the lot number and opened one and had an "old" one there, she said it def isnt as thick, duh! She said their supplier has a "perimeter" they can fall into? so ,like good to runny? Has anyone else bought this " newer" version? I should have said I will return it, I didnt. I know that some of my regular customers will know. Anyone know of a lotion supplier that has a really thick lotion, with a powdery finish?


----------



## rachelb5499 (May 3, 2011)

Wow, Honor. That sucks! I'm sorry. I wish I could help, but I make my own lotion. How aggravating though! I've heard some good things about Nature's Garden bases....have you tried their lotion bases? Might be worth a shot. I wish I could be more help. I just thought I could at least sympathize with you.

Bad customer service is really the WORST!


----------



## lauramw71 (May 3, 2011)

I've tried the NG Goat Milk lotion base and would definately NOT recommend it.  No matter how I made it, lots of water, less water..  it was sticky and did not feel good at ALL.


----------



## Tabitha (May 3, 2011)

I LOVE thethick & creamy back to basics lotion base at essentials by catalina & it's $12.00 a gallon! I was using the more expensive hemp base from aqua-tech, but in a side by side test, my customers did not prefer 1 over the other.


----------



## rachelb5499 (May 3, 2011)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> I've tried the NG Goat Milk lotion base and would definately NOT recommend it.  No matter how I made it, lots of water, less water..  it was sticky and did not feel good at ALL.



Good to know, Laura. Everyone has said good things about NG, but I've never used their bases. Have you tried their soy body butter?


----------



## lauramw71 (May 4, 2011)

No I haven't tried the soy butter base.  I'm scared to actually!  I adore Deb and NG, but not so much their bases.  I've used the lotion base, the Imagine base, and the Ritzy Bath Gel.  All, IMO were a total waste of money.  I already described the lotion, and the Imagine base has absolutely NO suds.. NOt even straight out of the bottle from them!  It's also very drying to my skin.  I have tried making a whipped sugar scrub, and shower gel.. ugh  I was nothing but itchy and dry after using them.  The Ritzy gel doesn't have much in the way of lasting lather either.  I had previously used the shower gel from WSP and loved it!  Long lasting bubbles..  I really wish they sold small sample sizes of their bases.

Tabitha - really?  I love the hemp from Aquatech but can't handle the price!  I'll have to give that one you recommended a try!


----------



## honor435 (May 4, 2011)

I agree on the ng lotion base, very sticky and adding water seems silly, to me. I will check out katalina.


----------



## rachelb5499 (May 4, 2011)

Liquid bases in general kinda freak me. LOL But good to know about Essentials by Catalina AND About NG. Thanks, Laura and Tabitha (and honor for that matter! LOL)

I'd thought about trying NG's melt and pour bases because someone else I know just swears by them, but the shipping is higher for me than going with SFIC, and I just wasn't "sure." Tried any of those?

The body butter from NG was most intriguing...(I like the idea of buying a "concentrate" so you don't pay so much in shipping...WSP, Taylored Concepts and a few others have products "like" these when all that is needed is some water, etc. but like I said, I'm always leary of bases to an extent and also like including/having as many "natural" ingredients as I can in my products too.

Let us know what you end up thinking about the EBC lotion base as well, honor!


----------



## honor435 (May 4, 2011)

aquatechs lotion isnt more than wsp, the shipping is included like wsp.
 which one do you like from catalinas, they have a few choices?


----------



## lauramw71 (May 5, 2011)

Aquatech no longer includes the shipping in their prices.  I got a bottle in Feb I believe and it cost something like $45 for the gallon after shipping was added.  UGH!


----------



## Lisars (May 5, 2011)

I like the A, C and E lotion base from Catalina. Very silky!


----------



## honor435 (May 5, 2011)

oh bad aqua, I didnt know they stoppped doing that! wsp called me today, they got some of the " old" lot number, the one I like! Well, now I already scented it, so cant return it now, dumb.


----------



## lauramw71 (May 5, 2011)

They didn't offer to do anything for you????  Good gravy!


----------



## honor435 (May 5, 2011)

nope, they never once told me I could return it. They said it falls into the "accepted" perimeters, so she said, it is thinner ,but the same lotion, you should see the difference, the "old" stuff was almost like body butter,  this falls off the spoon, more like real lotion, it doesnt "feel" bad just not what my customers are used to ya know?


----------



## dubnica (May 10, 2011)

Lisars said:
			
		

> I like the A, C and E lotion base from Catalina. Very silky!



I also like this one an dback to basics is good too.


----------

